# Onkyo TX-SR 605 Owners?



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

Did anyone pick up the Onkyo TX-SR 605 yet? How do you like it? Any issues with it? I hope mine ships soon.


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

This looks like this might be my next receiver. I hope somebody chimes in. Im going to be comming from a Onkyo TX-SR600 which is still a great receiver and going strong.

Well changed my mind went with the 705 model.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

jmy2469 said:


> Did anyone pick up the Onkyo TX-SR 605 yet? How do you like it? Any issues with it? I hope mine ships soon.


I'm definitely looking forward to a review whenever it comes in.. :nerd:

JCD


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Heres a good thread on the 605.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=854964


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

I have one that I've used lightly. So far, no issues, although I'm having a little trouble with upconversion from 480 to 720 using component and the hidden menu. I've heard other people say that it runs hot. Mine runs a little hot, but not terrible. Setup is very easy (if you're familiar with AVRs). I have a pretty simple setup, though; everything is through HDMI, with the exception of the one component cable.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

davetroy said:


> I have one that I've used lightly. So far, no issues, although I'm having a little trouble with upconversion from 480 to 720 using component and the hidden menu. I've heard other people say that it runs hot. Mine runs a little hot, but not terrible. Setup is very easy (if you're familiar with AVRs). I have a pretty simple setup, though; everything is through HDMI, with the exception of the one component cable.


Does it actually improve upon the picture quality? I went to the avs link, but that thread's out of control. Read through several pages and still no answer...:huh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

Picture quality? 480 to 720, no, not that I can see, but I'm not absolutely positive I have it set up right. 1080 to 1080, definitely not. The reason I say I'm not positive I have it set up right is because my setup is as follows:

In to Direct TV HD-DVR, which is set at 1080i.
Out to Onkyo 605 via HDMI
Then out to TV (Sony KDS XBR1) via HDMI.

So the HD-DVR might already be doing the upconversion.

So, no improvement in picture quality, but it's not worse, either. HD is already exceptional. SD is, in all honesty, not very good. But I didn't buy the Onkyo for its upconversion capability, anyway.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Interesting point Davetroy. I didn't think that the HR20 upconverted anything. I figured that if it was a SD channel, it was 480i. I'll have to go look into that at dbstalk. Out of curiousity do you download the "cutting edge" software for your HR20 when they're available? 

mech


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess it depends upon how you have native set up. I have mine on so that my projector is doing the conversion. There's talk that native off (HR20 upconversion) is quicker now and a better picture. I'll have try it out.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is unlikely that you will find any improvement by having the receiver process your video or by doing upconversion in the STB. Think about what is happening. In order to upconvert video, the process is to resample and add digital filters to prevent aliasing and quantization artifacts. You also have to do interlace/deinterlace processing on some of the video. Your display already does this to get whatever comes in to its native resolution. So now add doing it again in the receiver and/or the STB with chipsets that are likely to be less expensive. The results are rarely an improvement.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

mechman said:


> Interesting point Davetroy. I didn't think that the HR20 upconverted anything. I figured that if it was a SD channel, it was 480i. I'll have to go look into that at dbstalk. Out of curiousity do you download the "cutting edge" software for your HR20 when they're available?
> 
> mech



I didn't think the HR20 upconverted anything, either. It sure doesn't look like it does. I was hoping the Onkyo would do the upconverting, but if it is, I definitely don't see a difference. As I said, I might be doing something wrong.

"Cutting edge" software for the HR20? I didn't know there was such a thing.


----------



## FireWalker877 (May 14, 2007)

If anyone is interested, there is a site selling this receiver for $399 in black and $375 in silver, but only for the next 7 hours. They are running some 20% off promotion. I don't want to advertise for them, so PM me for a link.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

I was able to compare the Onkyo 605 to a Panasonic XR-57. I am liking the Onkyo more and more. It's a bit warmer and quite clean as well. Although I still think the XR-57 dominates in the bang-for-buck factor.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

I have the 605. Over at avsforum in the New 605 owners thread mrgibbles did a listing of the modes for the 605 video conversion. At this point it looks like any 480 conversion will output at 720 with a double set of black bars. If it is inputed at 720 it is processed and outputs 720, if it is inputted at 1080 it is processed and outputs at 720. 
If the processing on the 605 is bypassed and you use the same inputs as you do outputs (hdmi/component) you will just pass-through the signal 1080 in - 1080 out untouched. 720 in - 720 out and 480 in - 480 out. 

It's a disappointment since I was hoping it would be a benifit for 480. The back bars with the processing make it unusable in my opinion.

I have my 605 set up in my family room at the moment. I have it planned for my bedroom but this is my first real receiver and I am curious about the freq response in my family room. My initial impression is that its pretty horrendous. No fault of the 605. I am just soaking up the knowledge of the folks here and having fun with it.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike,

Welcome to the Shack! :T And thanks for the report!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

I have the 905 on pre-order and can't wait to get it.


----------



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

Gotta tell you, I've been using Onkyo equipment for the last eight years and it's always been top notch. I'd put it up there with Denon stuff at twice the price.

Currently I've got the Onkyo 797 THX certified receiver which is awesome, and heavy too. Unfortunately it's seven years old and only has 2 component inputs - don't even think about hdmi connections. _And_ it doesn't cross convert - so if you bring in S-Video, it won't go out component. All this was fine until I got my HDTV. Now it's time for a new receiver.

The 605 was on the short list, but after reading the avs forums on it, I'm gonna hold out for the 805. It's a little more pricey, but it is THX certified and uses the Faroudja DCDi chipset, which the 605 does not. And the Faroudja chip is the cream of the crop for upscaling.

My .02

Mark Santora


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

You might want to check out the 875 and 905 as they are using Silicon Optix Reon chip. It is considered by most videophiles to out perform Faroudja currenlty. I have the 905 and I am throughly impressed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

On the 605, is it possible to turn off the video processing for various inputs? I'm considering it for HDMI switching and upconversion from component, but I don't want it reprocessing stuff that doesn't need it.

Thanks.


----------



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

Th8ter Nut said:


> You might want to check out the 875 and 905 as they are using Silicon Optix Reon chip. It is considered by most videophiles to out perform Faroudja currenlty. I have the 905 and I am throughly impressed.


I just heard about the 875/905. But they're still not listed on the Onkyo website and Crutchfield doesn't list'em either! Can't imagine that they're that much off the radar. Still the 875 seems like a better choice than the 805 if you've got the set and source to see the difference. 

Mark Santora


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

I have the 905 now. Try the Onkyo site again it is on there. I got mine from One Call.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

How about a users review thread of that new 905 Tommy? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Be glad to! Please see the review under "Home Theater Components"


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

My tv will say no signal when I change the resolution to 720p on my onkyo605. It only works on auto. Any answers please


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

My tv will say no signal when I change the resolution to 720p on my onkyo605. It only works on auto. can anyone help


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

I got one a week ago. I replaced an 8 year old Yamaha receiver that really sounded amazing with my 8 year old Boston Acoustics surround system. I noticed the Onkyo plays very nice sound, but it feels underpowered. There is little base and at higher volumes I hear distortion. What is causing this? I only dropped 10 watts per channel. I like all the video connectivity and quality, which is why I bought it in the first place. Since I was lacking low-end sound, I bought a Klipsch KSW-10 sub that has received great reviews. I get almost no sound from the sub. I am expecting room rumbling with this setup. What gives? Any help is much appreciated. 

I ran the Audessey setup and it completed successfully for my 5.1 system.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Dean and welcome to the Shack!

It could be any number of things causing your problem.

First of all, how big is your room and does it open up into other rooms?

Second, I would not expect too much rumble with that Klipsch sub since it is only rated to 29Hz and only uses a 55 watt amp. 

You can check your sub pre-out level and make sure it is not too low.

You may have a null where the sub is located... try moving it around if possible and see if the sound improves.

Where is the sub currently located?

One thing that would help us determine what is going on is seeing some frequency response graphs of your room from your main listening position... particularly in the low end range. I would suggest visiting our REW Forum and checking out REW and how it works. REW is free to download and that forum is dedicated to helping you set it up and measure the response of your room.  I would measure without Audyssey engaged and again with Audyssey engaged. Measure the low end range of 20Hz - 200Hz and full range as well.

This is probably going to be much more of an issue than merely the receiver. You will need to start a new thread so that we do not derail this one. :T


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll add myself to the list of 605 owners.... to my very untrained ear I'm very happy with it, I have 2 subs (one behind couch is same brand as yours & it does shake, 0db) connected.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

I would like to hook-up the video and audio from my Dell computer to my Onkyo Receiver TX-SR605 receiver and thus a 7.1 surround sound system hooked up to a Samsung LN-T5781F 57" LCD Flat Screen. The purpose is to play video games, saved on my PC, I have onto the LCD Flat Screen with possible surround sound.

Sound Card: Creative SB Live
Video Card: Radeon X1300/X1550 Series

Questions:

1- What is the best audio and video cable connection configuration to do the job. Attachment shows a picture of the back of my computer (sound card on top and video card on bottom)?



2- Do I have to change the sound card to transfer 7.1 surround sound to receiver?

3- Do the PC games have to be in surround sound? How do I know if they are?

The Onkyo receiver has the following inputs:

HDMI
component video in
S-Video in
Optical Digital in
Coaxial Digital in


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I went from the panasonic XR-57 to the Onkyo SR605 and it was a night to day move. I won my 605 on fleabay for $33.00. I had to buy the audio cal. mic and remote ,but that total was $53.00. There is a scratch and dent company that had a couple. They said my dvd input and rear speakers was bad ,but they had the hdmi and component on and the zone two speakers on ,so the rear speakers amp's go to zone 2. I'm trying to work a deal to get more ,because it sounds like someone that works for their company can't trouble shoot equipment or even understands how sound and video is sent through a receiver.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow, nicely done. Leave some for the rest of us.


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks.....now it's time to setup zone two via a tube intergrated amp. If i run to it I'll keep my rear speakers for 7.1. I have a Visa audio/video setup for up stairs through the 605 when the wife wants to check out some good old 80's tunes. If i go vga to component video to the tv up stairs she can use my 2.4 gig keyboard to get to the tunes. This is my cheap mans method of controlling music up stairs and still watch movies in the HTR.


----------

